# More Bulbos'



## Rick (Aug 16, 2014)

These are both very similar species. The flower on the left is presently labeled as B carunculatum var sulawesii. The flower on the right B. orthoglossum. The lip on the carunculatum is neither carunculated (lumpy) or black like the normal version (which is only found on Sulawesi anyway). I read another good treatise that listed B amplibracteatum (from the Moluccas) as the parent species with carunculatum and orthoglossum as varieties of it!! What's also weird is that just about every bloom of this plant spontaneously self pollinates. The orthoglossum never does.




This B werneri has a weird twisty flower that smells like grapes.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 16, 2014)

Interesting, thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 16, 2014)

That werneri is indeed weird. But I'd like the grape fragrance!


----------



## Lmpgs (Aug 17, 2014)

Some bulbos are very beautiful as orthoglossum. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rick (Aug 17, 2014)

Just to add to the discussion:

B orthoglossum (smooth red lip) is found on Sulawesi and the Philippines,
B. carunculatum (lumpy black lip) is found only on Sulawesi and,
B. amplebracetum (lumpy red lip) is found only in the Moluccas

Structurally the orthoglossum seems to be the least specialized, and may have the widest range.

With 2 of the three species overlapping in Sulawesi, I'm wondering if B. orthoglossum should be the parent species, with the lumpy lip forms radiating from it.

Sounds like a good DNA and pollinator identification project.


----------



## lepetitmartien (Aug 18, 2014)

For Kew, carunculatum is amplebracteatum var. carunculatum so I guess the genetic studies are well engaged and at least partially published.

There's about the same issue with all the Lobbii complex, in need of var. to clear what was separated before.


----------

